# Goldfathers



## macfixer01 (May 9, 2012)

Has anybody else heard of this TV show Goldfathers? I happened to spot it on National Geographic while changing channels a couple nights ago. I have no idea how often it's on or if it's a regular series? It appears coverage rotated between three different Alaska miner groups similar to Gold Rush, but it also seemed maybe less about personalities and more about the mining. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Anonymous (May 9, 2012)

I have not seen it yet,but here are some videos of the show,for you guys to watch.I am taking my son fishing,so I will watch them later.


----------



## Irons2 (May 9, 2012)

I hope he remembered the Bait. :mrgreen:


----------



## macfixer01 (May 10, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> I hope he remembered the Bait. :mrgreen:




I wonder what videos he found? I searched and on the NGC website found the 4 short clips on this page.

http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/national-geographic-channel/shows/goldfathers


This blog about the series indicates it premiered May 4th so what I saw must have been the first episode.

http://tvblogs.nationalgeographic.com/2012/05/04/meet-the-goldfathers/


macfixer01


----------



## Anonymous (May 10, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> I hope he remembered the Bait.


Lol..... There's a name I haven't seen in a very long time.Did you lose the other account?
And yes we brought the bait,but apparently we brought all the *wrong* bait!
I still haven't wathced those videos,are they any good?


----------



## Irons2 (May 10, 2012)

mic said:


> Irons2 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope he remembered the Bait.
> ...



I couldn't recover my old password..lol...Checked the site, Hydraulic Miners. Not my idea of how to recover Gold. Nice babe, though.

Must have been Saltwater fishing. Never got skunked fishing freshwater in FL. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (May 10, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> Must have been Saltwater fishing.


Yes we were saltwater fishing.


Irons2 said:


> Never got skunked fishing freshwater in FL.


Have I mentioned how much you suck lately?!?!? lol...


----------



## Irons2 (May 10, 2012)

mic said:


> Irons2 said:
> 
> 
> > Must have been Saltwater fishing.
> ...


Just got back, and already people tell me I suck.. :mrgreen:


----------



## macfixer01 (May 11, 2012)

For anyone interested there is an episode of Goldfathers on NGC tonight (Friday) at 10:00PM EST and then it repeats a couple hours later. I see there is also another show called Guerilla Gold Rush on before that at I believe 8:00PM, which is about the massive gold rush going on in Colombia and the civil unrest that it's funding.

macfixer01


----------



## Mudminers (May 26, 2012)

We are one of the three companies featured on the show. However, our company was not involved in any aspect of the production of Goldfathers. Gold mining is our source of income. In fact, we are currently in the middle of our season and haven't been able to see all the episodes. We do hope and trust that Goldfathers, will portray us accurately, but understand that there is great power in editing. So we want to get involved in the discussion on the show and give you our take on what really happened and if necessary, set the record straight. We will be regularly posting updates about the show and our current season on our website, facebook, and twitter.



> It appears coverage rotated between three different Alaska miner groups similar to Gold Rush, but it also seemed maybe less about personalities and more about the mining. Just thought I'd mention it.



That's good to hear, when we agreed to this show we wanted them to document the mining, and what it is like for real gold miners. We believed there is enough drama and excitement in the mining, to not need the added drama about us as individuals.

www.mudminers.com


----------



## Geo (May 26, 2012)

welcome aboard. im sure everyone here will be excited to here more about your finds and operations.


----------



## MMFJ (May 26, 2012)

I like the show and watched with great interest last night on how the mudminers got their dozer out after it fell (ok, was driven...) off the cliff - very interesting (to me, anyway).

Of course, I think we all have to admit the 'personalities' we prefer to watch aren't in the mudminers camp...... :shock:


----------



## macfixer01 (May 27, 2012)

MMFJ said:


> I like the show and watched with great interest last night on how the mudminers got their dozer out after it fell (ok, was driven...) off the cliff - very interesting (to me, anyway).
> 
> Of course, I think we all have to admit the 'personalities' we prefer to watch aren't in the mudminers camp...... :shock:




Yeah those Reeves girls bad aren't too hard to watch now are they?


----------



## MMFJ (May 27, 2012)

macfixer01 said:


> MMFJ said:
> 
> 
> > I like the show and watched with great interest last night on how the mudminers got their dozer out after it fell (ok, was driven...) off the cliff - very interesting (to me, anyway).
> ...


 :roll: 

But, I do want to welcome the mudminers to this forum! Great to have you aboard and we look forward to hearing a lot more about your adventures and experiences.


----------



## macfixer01 (May 27, 2012)

MMFJ said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> > MMFJ said:
> ...




Wow, I just re-read my earlier post and noticed my mixed up words. Guess I couldn't decide what I was trying to say. Well you got the idea anyway, just that they're quite attractive women and a little eye candy can't help but increase public interest in the show. Of course we here are all drooling over the gold nuggets! Welcome to the Mudminers and to anyone else from the show who would be interested in joining our forum.

macfixer01


----------



## macfixer01 (May 28, 2012)

I see the first 2 episodes finally showed up on the internet. If anyone is interested you can find the torrent file here at pirate bay, but you'll need a bittorrent client to download the actual videos.

http://thepiratebay.se/search/goldfathers/0/99/0


----------



## MMFJ (May 28, 2012)

macfixer01 said:


> I see the first 2 episodes finally showed up on the internet. If anyone is interested you can *find the torrent file here at pirate bay, but you'll need a bittorrent client* to download the actual videos.
> 
> http://thepiratebay.se/search/goldfathers/0/99/0


But, first, you will need a 'torrent-to-bittorrent techie-translator' to figure out what that means :!: :lol:


----------



## Geo (May 28, 2012)

a bittorent client is program used to download and play files from a P2P like Frostwire.


----------



## MMFJ (May 28, 2012)

Geo said:


> a bittorent client is program used to download and play *files from a P2P like Frostwire*.


Thanks, Geo - that really helped a LOT....... (NOT!)  

Many consider me a 'techie', but I'm not anywhere close to this conversation, so I'll just wait until it gets back to some comments about the show, like "How 'bout that rocker box, pretty neat, huh?" or something......


----------



## Geo (May 28, 2012)

im uploading the videos to youtube. as soon as they are done, ill post them here.sorry i couldnt get the youtube button to work right. i need to change board style, but cant remember how to change it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdZA6pmEilA&feature=g-upl


----------



## Geo (May 29, 2012)

ok heres the second (well the first) :lol: i still cant figure out how to change board formats.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3qY7qsi0fc&feature=g-upl


----------



## Palladium (May 29, 2012)

The links are both for the same video Geo.

Here's the links.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdZA6pmEilA&feature=g-upl[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3qY7qsi0fc&feature=channel&list=UL[/youtube]


----------



## Geo (May 29, 2012)

indeed it was.  how do i change the forum format? im using the one that opened in IE and i know theres a couple of different ones.


----------



## Geo (May 29, 2012)

i figured it out. 8)


----------



## samuel-a (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Geo.


----------



## Geo (Oct 8, 2012)

for anyone that missed episodes 4 and 5.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8BVtEvR4jQ&feature=plcp[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoRxesFciYg&feature=plcp[/youtube]


at first, i didnt know if NatGeo was going to let me keep them up, but after speaking with one of their reps (whew!!) they said they wouldnt put me in jail! naw, really, they said that i could keep them up if i would agree to let them include AD's if they wanted to. i said, "sure thing, have at it".


----------



## macfixer01 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the videos Geo. Did you happen to find out if they made any more of these shows or if they have plans to?

macfixer01


----------



## Geo (Oct 12, 2012)

im not sure. they did mention a season two, we'll just have to wait and see. im still trying to locate episode 1-3.


----------



## macfixer01 (Oct 12, 2012)

Geo said:


> im not sure. they did mention a season two, we'll just have to wait and see. im still trying to locate episode 1-3.




Geo,
I just found it at the link below, and it downloaded pretty quickly. If you're squeamish about using bit torrent, I could re-upload the movie if you have somewhere for me to send it to (384MB)?
The website doesn't seem to be finished, I couldn't download the torrent file and he says he's working on that feature. I just clicked the Get This Torrent link though, and it launched Vuze and downloaded the show automatically.

http://unblockedpiratebay.com/?load...3.hdtv.xvid-][_Gold_Bust_][_18-May-2012_]_avi

macfixer01


----------



## Geo (Oct 12, 2012)

i wouldnt mind, but i had to ask permission to to post 4 and 5. ill see if theres a problem with this one before i post it. it was kind of touch and go for awhile about whether youtube was going to let the first two stay up. i had to get consent from NatGeo. they said they may add advertising to my videos later and if i agree, they would let them stay up. i guess they want to see what kind of traffic it generates.


----------



## Geo (Nov 6, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8bFKNiZ6Ng&feature=plcp[/youtube]

lets see if this one works.


----------



## Geo (Nov 8, 2012)

lol i think this is so cool. i have a real celebrity subscribe to my youtube. makes me wonder if she cant get her own videos and needs to watch them on my channel. :lol:


----------

